# New Owner Looking for Advice on Feeding



## Kathi Ondus (Jul 11, 2019)

Good Afternoon, I am a first time Golden Owner and new to your forum. My little guy was 8 weeks when we brought him home. He will be 6 months this week. We have been feeding him grain free all along. With the recent articles on DCM and low taurine diets, I am confused and at a loss as to what to feed him. He is 41# at 6 months. I welcome any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm with you my girl is almost 4 and I'm in the process of switching her with all this news coming out. 

The only thing is she is so picky with her dry food, i tried a few times over the years to try other flavors of her current food (she has been on this since she was 6 months old) and she wouldn't eat it i also tried to switch brands and that was a no go.

I would like to try and see if i could get samples before i spend a lot money on big bags of food if she isn't gonna eat it. 

right now I'm deciding between 

Purina pro plan and 
Royal canin GR blend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Please stop feeding grain-free. If you need any reassurances why, join the Facebook Group "Taurine-Deficient (Nutritional) Dilated Cardiomyopathy." It's run by a group of veterinarians and there is a ton of information on there, even what you should be feeding. There are over 50,000 members at this point. None of the BEG(Boutique, Exotic, Grain-Free Foods) are safe for your pet.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Purina Pro Plan is the food used by most performance dogs and show dogs. I've used PPP for my dogs for years and have had good success with it. I never got on the grain free band wagon, so I didn't have to make the switch. The sooner you switch, the better.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Purina Pro Plan is the food used by most performance dogs and show dogs. I've used PPP for my dogs for years and have had good success with it. I never got on the grain free band wagon, so I didn't have to make the switch. The sooner you switch, the better.


My dog is is neither a performance dog or a show dog is this still a good brand to switch too?


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

IrisBramble said:


> My dog is is neither a performance dog or a show dog is this still a good brand to switch too?


My pup is doing just fine on it, our previous Golden's have been on either the Sport or Large Breed versions and never any issues. I wouldn't use the Sport unless they're an actual working dog though. It's higher in protein. 

I'll most likely switch my pup to Sensitive Skin/Stomach at the first of the year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IrisBramble said:


> My dog is is neither a performance dog or a show dog is this still a good brand to switch too?


My boy is a Pound puppy-I adopted him from my County Shelter. I have been feeding the PPP SSS for 8 years ever since I adopted him at the age of 2 based on many many recommendations from members here on the Forum. 

He was having stomach issues, was under weight 15-20 lbs., he had come into the shelter as a Stray. Within a couple of days of eating the PPP SSS, I noticed an immediate improvement in his stools, he gradually started gaining the weight he needed over the course of several months and his coat started coming in..... he's done extremely well on it. 

Just want to add, my boy does not have any allergies and he's never had a hot spot........ 

Before the member recommendations, I would never have considered a Purina product of any kind. The Purina Pro Plan line is a very good line. 
As mentioned above many of the Performance and Show dogs are eating Purina Pro Plan formulas.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I recommend Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach! My vet recommended me this along with many others on this forum and we have never looked back.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Also what a cute puppy!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mde13004 said:


> Also what a cute puppy!!!


I agree, he's a good looking boy!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

IrisBramble said:


> My dog is is neither a performance dog or a show dog is this still a good brand to switch too?



If performance dogs and show dogs eat it, then its definitely good for all dogs. I've fed the same thing to all my dogs of all ages. My golden from the pound, my show dog, and my field trial dog. All have done well, at all ages. 

I add some water to it, a couple of squirts of fish oil. Sometimes I add green beans or something else fun. PPP sport has been the basis for our feeding for a long time.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

What a good looking pup you have! I just got back from the vet with my 8 month old and he was very pleased that we were feeding her Purina Pro Plan. He advised that some people are not taking this are seriously as they should. 

Jules


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm a Fromm feeder. Just in the process of switching to the Adult Gold from the puppy formula. Yes, get him off the grain free, that is the big issue right now. He really is cute!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> If performance dogs and show dogs eat it, then its definitely good for all dogs. I've fed the same thing to all my dogs of all ages. My golden from the pound, my show dog, and my field trial dog. All have done well, at all ages.
> 
> I add some water to it, a couple of squirts of fish oil. Sometimes I add green beans or something else fun. PPP sport has been the basis for our feeding for a long time.


Thanks I'm gonna go look at the types they have, they are currently sending me coupons to try it out.

If she doesn't have any allergies is the sensitive skin and stomach ok to use? she does sometimes have lick hot spots on her belly and get ingrown hair bumps. But her stomach seems to be ok unless she eats something outside shes not supposed to and i watch her like a hawk.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The PPP SSS is good for both Sensitive Stomach and sensitive skin.

If your pup has allergies or doesn't, the PPP SSS certainly will not hurt her. 

You mentioned she had a hot spot........ my guy has been eating the PPP SSS for 8 years, he has yet to have a hot spot or any type of skin issue. The PPP SSS has a lot of Omega 3s in it.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I was looking at the site and they only have Lamb and Salmon? I have never been successful in trying Lamb or any fish with her, she has been on Turkey since she was 6 months old and Chicken binds her up i sure hope she likes one of them. The food she is eating now (which is almost out so i need to make a decision soon) i have tried other flavors of it like, chicken, salmon, whitefish, beef and lamb and she hated it she loves the turkey i just hope she will adapt to this.


----------



## Kathi Ondus (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, for your response. I was actually considering the Purina Pro Plan. Looks like that’s what I will do.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

IrisBramble said:


> My dog is is neither a performance dog or a show dog is this still a good brand to switch too?


Our breeder recommended Purina Pro Plan (adult, not puppy) when we picked up our boy at 8.5 weeks. He started off on the lamb, but we ended up switching him to chicken (very slowly, over the course of 10 days) and he's thrived on it. Our boy isn't a show or performance dog either (unless his antics with the kids could be considered performance, but probably not :grin2: ). Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IrisBramble said:


> I was looking at the site and they only have Lamb and Salmon? I have never been successful in trying Lamb or any fish with her, she has been on Turkey since she was 6 months old and Chicken binds her up i sure hope she likes one of them. The food she is eating now (which is almost out so i need to make a decision soon) i have tried other flavors of it like, chicken, salmon, whitefish, beef and lamb and she hated it she loves the turkey i just hope she will adapt to this.


I am feeding the salmon formula of the PPP SSS, to be honest I was surprised how well my guys liked it when I made the change, my bridge girl was alive at the time. 

I also only feed salmon treats...... my guys both had/have sensitive stomachs, they didn't do well on chicken or any type of foul like turkey. Did not do well with corn either.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I think if i try any it would be the Salmon one, thanks!! still waiting for my coupons....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog was on Pro Plan Chicken and Rice (not the shredded one) and doing great. I wanted to move her to a salmon-based food, so she has been on the PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon and Rice (with no skin or stomach issues) and she has thrived on it. You can definitely use it for any dog - not just ones who have allergies.


----------



## Heather_brandt (May 30, 2019)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/

According to a few sources, Purina Pro Plan is not that nutritious given that many of its top 10 ingredients are meal and byproducts which are controversial. While the grain free issue is under study, some of the info I have been reading posits that it may NOT be the absence of grain that is of concern but the ADDITION OF LEGUMES (potatoes/peas/etc). I am just another dog lover with no special knowledge but I firmly believe the best thing we can do is give our dogs great food to ensure quality of life. I think the reviews done by DogFood Advisor are very helpful. When foods are overly processed and have a shelf life of YEARS- it is not good. I found out my golden was sensitive to chicken, grains, dairy and legumes and when I switched him from Purina Plan Plan Puppy, he immediately had better stools and softer fur. He has a few other sensitivities, but we have liked Orijen Large Puppy, Acana Lamb & Pear and Ziwi Mackerel and Lamb. Knowledge is the key.


----------



## Caecey (Aug 21, 2011)

*Please avoid BEG diets!*

Please check out the posts on this forum pertaining to Taurine Deficiency and DCM. Also, there is a Facebook group that golden owners can join with huge amounts of info about this topic. 
We fed a grain free diet for many years, one of the top five listed by the FDA as possibly contributing to DCM. One of our Golden’s was found to be taurine-deficient and her heart had low-normal contractility. We switched her to ProPlan and supplemented her taurine; her heart has now normalized.
Our cardiologist said ProPlan is a “sound choice.”
Dog Food Advisor is written by a dentist, not a canine nutritionist! I can’t stress enough: please check out a few of the files in the Taurine-Deficient DCM in Goldens Facebook group.
Good luck with your decision. Your pup is adorable


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

I was feeding Fromm Classic and Canidae All Life Stages. My 7 year old golden had suddenly started throwing up between meals. Because of DCM and the sudden throwing up I was worried, both these brands have had affected dogs. On the recommendation of a friend I switched both my 2 and 7 year old to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, the Salmon. The throwing up stopped immediately and both dogs are doing great.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Heather_brandt said:


> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/
> 
> According to a few sources, Purina Pro Plan is not that nutritious given that many of its top 10 ingredients are meal and byproducts which are controversial. While the grain free issue is under study, some of the info I have been reading posits that it may NOT be the absence of grain that is of concern but the ADDITION OF LEGUMES (potatoes/peas/etc). I am just another dog lover with no special knowledge but I firmly believe the best thing we can do is give our dogs great food to ensure quality of life. I think the reviews done by DogFood Advisor are very helpful. When foods are overly processed and have a shelf life of YEARS- it is not good. I found out my golden was sensitive to chicken, grains, dairy and legumes and when I switched him from Purina Plan Plan Puppy, he immediately had better stools and softer fur. He has a few other sensitivities, but we have liked Orijen Large Puppy, Acana Lamb & Pear and Ziwi Mackerel and Lamb. Knowledge is the key.



Meal is what you want in a dog food. The ingredient panel order of ingredients are listed based on weight prior to processing. This means a fresh meat (Chicken) is weighed with the water content (which for chicken is 70% of it's weight is water) This means that when you take a kibble to 10% moisture, that chicken just lost about 60% or so of it's weight. So a fresh chicken ingredient is actually the 7th or 8th ingredient in the bag. Dryer ingredients like grains hardly lose any weight as their moisture content is much less then fresh meat. this means if you read Chicken, rice, corn, wheat, soy, corn gluten meal, you will have higher percentages of rice, corn, wheat, soy and corn gluten meal then actual chicken.



Chicken meal is a dehydrated form of chicken and is a dry powder from the minute they weigh it. Where ever they put the chicken meal in the ingredient, it stays in that position. So if chicken meal is first you have more chicken in the diet then grains.


It also takes 5 pounds of chicken to make 1 pound of chicken meal.


You shouldn't listen to Dog Food Advisor. He doesn't give quality information and a lot of times he gives his opinion based on misinformation. As far as the shelf life thing, all foods have roughly a 1 year shelf life, Pro Plan actually has one of, if not the longest shelf life at 18 months. None have "Years" that I have even seen.


You mention the foods you like, "He has a few other sensitivities, but we have liked Orijen Large Puppy, Acana Lamb & Pear and Ziwi Mackerel and Lamb. Knowledge is the key" have ALL been implicated the Nutritionally Mediated (NM) DCM in dogs. Lamb is a bad meat protein in general as it is very low in Taurine compared to other meats. Knowledge is the key. The reason they are targeting the grain free diets in general is that a huge majority of grain free foods have the Legumes and potatoes in them. It's hard to get away from a high potato or legume base if it's grain free.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Heather_brandt said:


> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/
> 
> According to a few sources, Purina Pro Plan is not that nutritious given that many of its top 10 ingredients are meal and byproducts which are controversial. While the grain free issue is under study, some of the info I have been reading posits that it may NOT be the absence of grain that is of concern but the ADDITION OF LEGUMES (potatoes/peas/etc). I am just another dog lover with no special knowledge but I firmly believe the best thing we can do is give our dogs great food to ensure quality of life. I think the reviews done by DogFood Advisor are very helpful. When foods are overly processed and have a shelf life of YEARS- it is not good. I found out my golden was sensitive to chicken, grains, dairy and legumes and when I switched him from Purina Plan Plan Puppy, he immediately had better stools and softer fur. He has a few other sensitivities, but we have liked Orijen Large Puppy, Acana Lamb & Pear and Ziwi Mackerel and Lamb. Knowledge is the key.


The person who runs Dog Food Advisor is a dentist for humans, not a vet, or veterinarian nutritionist, or anyone with any education about canine/animal kingdom nutrition at all. I'd suggest taking that website's input with a very large grain of salt.

ps: we feed our 8.5 month old puppy PPP Savor (adult) on the advice of our breeder, and our vet called it a "quality food". She's pretty no-nonsense, and not prone to hyperbole.


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> If you need any reassurances why, join the Facebook Group "Taurine-Deficient (Nutritional) Dilated Cardiomyopathy." It's run by a group of veterinarians and there is a ton of information on there, even what you should be feeding. There are over 50,000 members at this point. None of the BEG(Boutique, Exotic, Grain-Free Foods) are safe for your pet.


I am a member of this group and I WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree. It has been an incredible resource for me as we figured out what was best for our pup--I'm so glad we heard about the DCM issues before we settled on a food. Lando has been on PPP puppy till a few months ago, and we're just about done switching him to PPP SSS. He's at a great weight, his coat is gorgeous, and with a little added fiber his poops are healthy too. Definitely recommend based on my experience.


----------



## Bgmorty (Feb 10, 2019)

We switched to Purina Pro Plan Salmon and Rice for SSS. Both of our Goldens are thriving on it. Make sure to switch slowly. Purina has good timeline for switching on its website. We also used a probiotic to help with switch.
As someone mentioned before consider joining FB group Taurine Deficient (Nutritional) Dialated Cardiomyopathy. There is also a sub group just for Golden people.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Heather_brandt said:


> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/
> 
> According to a few sources, Purina Pro Plan is not that nutritious given that many of its top 10 ingredients are meal and byproducts which are controversial. While the grain free issue is under study, some of the info I have been reading posits that it may NOT be the absence of grain that is of concern but the ADDITION OF LEGUMES (potatoes/peas/etc). I am just another dog lover with no special knowledge but I firmly believe the best thing we can do is give our dogs great food to ensure quality of life. I think the reviews done by DogFood Advisor are very helpful. When foods are overly processed and have a shelf life of YEARS- it is not good. I found out my golden was sensitive to chicken, grains, dairy and legumes and when I switched him from Purina Plan Plan Puppy, he immediately had better stools and softer fur. He has a few other sensitivities, but we have liked Orijen Large Puppy, Acana Lamb & Pear and Ziwi Mackerel and Lamb. Knowledge is the key.


IMHO - Dog Food Advisor is the LAST place I go to for nutritional advice. He has no background in canine nutrition, he simply shares his opinions - and gullible masses believe him. He's a human dentist. OK - off the soap box. 

I want to share what my veterinarian sent out to all his patients in August of 2018 which addresses some of what you posted. 



> *Buyer Beware:*
> 
> Recently the FDA sent out an announcement concerning the use of certain grain free diets from small boutique pet food manufacturers. The concern is there may be a link between a specific heart disease known as cardiomyopathy in dogs eating these foods.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

This is the update my vet sent out in June to all his patients: 



> *An Update on Grain Free Diets*
> 
> Nutrition plays an important role in your pets overall health. Last fall, the FDA made an announcement concerning grain free diets. Tiger Tails released a statement explaining this announcement and providing our recommendations. We would like to provide an update on this issue.
> 
> ...


Please note - speak with your own veterinarian regarding how THEY advise their patients who may have been on a suspect diet regarding screening. IMHO - had either of my two been on suspect food, I would insist on cardiac screening, despite Dr. Zack's advice to only do it if showing SIGNS of cardiac distress. I don't always agree with my vet, but we DO have a mutual respect for each other, and he respects when I advocate for my dogs.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

*The very LAST place I would go for information, *NOT tainted by opinions and greed of some of the big 4 and their supporters, is Facebook. I would take the Dogfoodadvisors advice over any so called facts about just about anything from any social media that is so easy to manipulate! (for whatever purpose)

Facebook is a great place for companys to spread dis-information...Purina especially with paid trolls and the like. The meddling and attempted meddling in everything from politics to hate groups, is pretty well documented. Why think that the dog food companys are any different, when they can influence so many people for so few dollars..USE COMMON SENSE pet food buyers!



I do agree that most of our vets have way better and accurate information that is just there for the asking. My vet is very anti Purina, corn, (simply no need for corn, hard to digest, and CHEAP for companys to add as a filler) Mars, and the newer grain free and boutique diets, as well. She is a WSU grad and has been my vet of choice for over 10 years and multiple dogs. They do NOT sell any dog food in their practice period.


With that said, I never went for the grain free fad..or any other fad, where my pets are concerned.
CHOOSE wisely and just say NO to corn in dog food!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

jeffscott947 said:


> *The very LAST place I would go for information, *NOT tainted by opinions and greed of some of the big 4 and their supporters, is Facebook. I would take the Dogfoodadvisors advice over any so called facts about just about anything from any social media that is so easy to manipulate! (for whatever purpose)
> 
> Facebook is a great place for companys to spread dis-information...Purina especially with paid trolls and the like. The meddling and attempted meddling in everything from politics to hate groups, is pretty well documented. Why think that the dog food companys are any different, when they can influence so many people for so few dollars..USE COMMON SENSE pet food buyers!
> 
> ...


The Facebook page they are talking about is a closed group with info directly from the UC Davis study. They aren't talking about just some random page on Facebook.

And the Dog Food Advisors website is garbage, it's done by dentist and his opinions change like the wind and last time I checked was still rating foods 5 stars that are heavily implicated in the NM DCM issue. 

ROFL you and the corn thing smh


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I will say it once again..USE YOUR OWN GOOD SENSE (and your VET's)!! Do NOT listen from any self proclaimed experts, or anyone that seems to promote opinions as facts! 



Facebook is a joke and I wouldn't trust anything I read there as FACT....Assuming that I would ever join such an organization. 

Once you're in..you can't get out..The idea that anyone would believe unsubstantiated information, (closed group means nada) and believe it is fact is way beyond the imagination. Again..assimilate all information at hand and make INFORMED decisions



The "dentist" on dogfoodadvisor is seemingly not deterred by meddling of big companys. He pans Purina with good reason, and gets panned by those that promote their foods..for whatever reason.


Maybe the dogfoodadvisor has not changed ratings since there is very little actual PROOF so far(as in a large sampling) of what many suspect (including me)..*Prudence is WISE , as is saying NO to anything CORN for your dog. They do NOT need corn, so why feed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## carlswans (Jan 6, 2013)

I also recommend Royal Canine for Golden Retrievers (they have a puppy version, and an adult version), Purina Pro, and Eukanuba. Until the root cause of Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM) is determined, please stay away from grain-free.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am feeding the salmon formula of the PPP SSS, to be honest I was surprised how well my guys liked it when I made the change, my bridge girl was alive at the time.
> 
> I also only feed salmon treats...... my guys both had/have sensitive stomachs, they didn't do well on chicken or any type of foul like turkey. Did not do well with corn either.


Got my coupons in the mail and i went got a small bag of PPP SSS this morning and tried it with her and she LOVES IT i was so surprised and happy so it looks like this will be her new food so glad to get this change on board and avoid any future issues for my baby. Her food had run out a few days ago but i had a few cans of wet and was planning on mixing them to get her used to it but she likes it, i will still mix it but its nice to know she likes it.

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------

